# Some assembly required ...



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thought I'd give you a progress shot on the *brain gear project*. I have finally finished cutting all the gears and as soon as I get a few more materials I can begin putting it all together. Stay tuned.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My mind's already reeling...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

well I know that is not my brain to many gears!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Thought I'd give you a progress shot on the *brain gear project*. I have finally finished cutting all the gears and as soon as I get a few more materials I can begin putting it all together. Stay tuned.


got the more material yet???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> well I know that is not my brain to many gears!


and they aren't striped...

couldn't resist...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm amazed already just looking at the gears . No idea how you pulled them off so well as I know you didn't use a CNC . I'm assuming it's all jigs and templatestobuild something this accurate .

I just looked a little closer and see it's going to have the three smaller ones connected on the same triangular part so it spins inside the main ring kinda like a differential . Sure looking forward to seeing it working !


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I'm amazed already just looking at the gears . No idea how you pulled them off so well as I know you didn't use a CNC . I'm assuming it's all jigs and templatestobuild something this accurate .
> 
> I just looked a little closer and see it's going to have the three smaller ones connected on the same triangular part so it spins inside the main ring kinda like a differential . Sure looking forward to seeing it working !


Yep, these are the times when I wish I owned a CNC, Rick. No real jigs or templates just a lot of bandsaw and scrollsaw work. And, yes, the three smaller gears are plantetary gears that will go inside the ring gear.The small six tooth gear is the sun gear the planets revolve around. :moil:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whoa! Rick's not just a pretty face...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see yet another Oliver creation completed.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> got the more material yet???


It arrived today, Stick. :dance3:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> It arrived today, Stick. :dance3:


done yet dad????


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Whoa! Rick's not just a pretty face...


Dan my parents didn't raise no dummy


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, nobody else is getting _out_ either! You da man, Rick. lol


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Good start.
Yours in anticipation...


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> Thought I'd give you a progress shot on the *brain gear project*. I have finally finished cutting all the gears and as soon as I get a few more materials I can begin putting it all together. Stay tuned.


Oliver,
I'm always fascinated by your work. I recently stumbled across this and thought it might be typical of the projects that end up in your waste basket:









Keep doing what you do!

Gary


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gee Oliver, that is absolutely incredible!!! What a wonderful project! That is so intricate. Just think about how many gears in your head it took to make those gears. How do you ever think of these things?


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I must apologize for my posting about the wastebasket. When I said I stumbled across _THIS_, I was referring not to Oliver's project but to an attachment that didn't upload properly. Without the attachment it sounds like I was insulting Oliver. Not so!


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

You've got some good skills. Looks like you don't need a CNC.


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

intrigued...


----------

